
Increasing the Awareness of the Dunning-Kruger Effect (2014) - segfaultbuserr
https://electronics.meta.stackexchange.com/questions/3814/increasing-the-awareness-of-the-dunning-kruger-effect
======
deehouie
Why is this post not getting more comments!? It's one of the most important
dynamics driving innovation in technology.

On the one hand, the misconceived confidence of an unskilled newbie gives
him/her the motivation to dive into the unknown, tackling difficult problems
that others have tried and failed. But he/she does not know that. If the
person is smart and persistent enough, there might be a chance of a
breakthrough. I think there are plenty of examples in science and mathematics
where a new perspective from an unknown scholar helps solve a hard problem.

On the other hand, the skilled people, knowing the particular problem is hard,
won't bother to try. And the consequence is too much knowledge is a impediment
to progress.

~~~
segfaultbuserr
> _Why is this post not getting more comments!?_

Because it was posted on an _internal forum that discusses community
management problem_ (Meta site of Electrical Engineering Stack Exchange), it's
not a blog post. Naturally it doesn't have any visibility.

I post it on HN because I believe the post is insightful and deserves public
exposure.

------
joker3
That's not what Dunning and Kruger actually found. See
[https://www.talyarkoni.org/blog/2010/07/07/what-the-
dunning-...](https://www.talyarkoni.org/blog/2010/07/07/what-the-dunning-
kruger-effect-is-and-isnt/) for a discussion of the actual Dunning-Kruger
effect and some possible explanations of it.

------
envolt
Call me sadist, but I do feel good when I make a fresher (JS expert) realize
that plain callback method doesn't make it Async.

------
leshokunin
I would venture a guess that people who know of Dunning Kruger effect won’t
write articles about it because they don’t know the subject well enough and
someone else might be the right person.

~~~
ncmncm
Indeed, most of the writing about D-K directly contradicts their findings.

If there is a particular effect, different from a sort of reversion to the
mean, it would be that the least skilled in any topic tend to also be
unskilled at others, including estimating what is average.

I.e., they don't overrate their skills because of overinflated egos; rather,
they don't understand the question well enough for their answer to mean
anything.

